# Magnetic Detergents to Clean Up Oil Pollution



## Dave (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18521711

My first thought was: Amazing! - we still have materials left to discover/invent that have properties we hadn't dreamt of.

My second thought was: I wonder how toxic the emulsion is? - rather like the rhyme, "I know an old woman who swallowed a fly."


----------

